# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد کمک

## ali-8

بچه ها چند تا سوال داشتم اوضام خرابه..
 من دیپلم انسانی رو دی ماه گرفتم الان میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ..چن تا سوال دارم
واسه گرفتن دیپلم تجربی حتما باید پیش انسانی بگیرم؟
میشه برم دانشگاه تا غیبت نخورم بعد دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟
بعدش اگه تطبیق کنن انسانیو با تجربی چن کتاب باس امتحان بدم؟
بعدش اینکه واسه دیپلم مجدد چجوری معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم چون من 19 سالمه؟

----------


## ali-8

این چه انجمنیه که کسی نیس مارو راهنمایی کنه

----------


## gole yas

سلام منظورت واضح مشخص نیس دیپلم اولت چیه؟ ی قانونی اومده تو دفترچه کنکور اونا مطالعه کردی؟

----------


## ali-8

همه چیو کامل توضیح دادم اقای محترم بلد نیسی الکی اظهار نظر نکن

----------


## ali.rainy

> بچه ها چند تا سوال داشتم اوضام خرابه..
>  من دیپلم انسانی رو دی ماه گرفتم الان میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ..چن تا سوال دارم
> واسه گرفتن دیپلم تجربی حتما باید پیش انسانی بگیرم؟
> میشه برم دانشگاه تا غیبت نخورم بعد دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟
> بعدش اگه تطبیق کنن انسانیو با تجربی چن کتاب باس امتحان بدم؟
> بعدش اینکه واسه دیپلم مجدد چجوری معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم چون من 19 سالمه؟



1 - نه ، ولی برای رفتن به دانشگاه باید پیش دانشگاهی طی بشه حالا فرقی نمی کنه چه رشته ای

2 - با رفتن به دانشگاه معافیت تحصیلی می گیری و می تونی بری دیپلم بگیری با این معافیت (تا جایی که من می دونم) ، اما مطمئنا اگر دوباره کنکور دادی و خواستی بری رشته دیگه و دانشگاه دیگه باید از تحصیل انصراف بدی و به محض انصراف از تحصیل باید تکلیف نظام وظیفت روشن بشه (یا بری سربازی یا اینکه یک جوری معاف بشی) (خود دانشگاه شما را معرفی می کنه به نظام وظیفه) تا بتونی دوباره بری دانشگاه - یعنی باید دفترچه اعزام به خدمت بگیری و بری کارهای خدمتت را انجام بدی و بعد اگر موافقت کردن بری ادامه تحصیل بدی-
توجه داشته باش این قضیه با تغییر رشته توی خود دانشگاه در حین تحصیل خیلی فرق داره.
3 - نمی دونم
4 - به دفاتر پلیس +10 و مدرسه ای که میخوای اونجا برای دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کنی برو،خودشون راهنماییت می کنن و کارات رو انجام می دن

----------


## artim

> بچه ها چند تا سوال داشتم اوضام خرابه..
>  من دیپلم انسانی رو دی ماه گرفتم الان میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ..چن تا سوال دارم
> واسه گرفتن دیپلم تجربی حتما باید پیش انسانی بگیرم؟
> میشه برم دانشگاه تا غیبت نخورم بعد دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟
> بعدش اگه تطبیق کنن انسانیو با تجربی چن کتاب باس امتحان بدم؟
> بعدش اینکه واسه دیپلم مجدد چجوری معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم چون من 19 سالمه؟


نه نیاز به گرفتن پیش نیست
بله میشه
باید فقط اختصاصی ها رو پاس کنی
بصورت غیرحضوری هست  و نیاز به معافیت تحصیلی نمیباشد دیپ مجدد
و با دیپ مجدد فقط مبتونی توی همون گروه ازمایشی کنکور شرکت کنی

----------

